# 4-H dairy shows



## PennyRoyal (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi I’m a new member! Does anyone know if for 4-H dairy shows you should wear your pants tucked into your boot or over your boots? Thank you!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## PennyRoyal (Jul 22, 2018)

Lstein said:


> Welcome![/QUOTE
> Thank you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

PennyRoyal said:


> Hi I'm a new member! Does anyone know if for 4-H dairy shows you should wear your pants tucked into your boot or over your boots? Thank you!


You will need to start your own thread. However, since I'm here anyway - We've done dairy shows for 12 years now. Either way would be acceptable, but pants outside would be preferred.


----------



## PennyRoyal (Jul 22, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> You will need to start your own thread. However, since I'm here anyway - We've done dairy shows for 12 years now. Either way would be acceptable, but pants outside would be preferred.


Thank you so much for your help! How would I start my own thread?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

PennyRoyal said:


> Thank you so much for your help! How would I start my own thread?


Go into the forum list, click on a forum (maybe beginner's goat raising) and then there will be a button at the top that says "post new thread"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I moved this to your own thread.
When you latch onto someone else's thread, it gets confusing.
As suggested, please make you own thread, go to forum and choose proper category.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I make sure to have them on the outside if i am wearing taller boots


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

I wear my pants over, just so I don't get any sawdust in my boots


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

GoatKids said:


> I wear my pants over, just so I don't get any sawdust in my boots


Lol right!! All winter long with my muck boots I have to sit down and get hay, poop, anything else out of my boots because everything goes in them and I can't get my pants to go over them unless it's my PJ pants.
I personally like the look of pants over. But I know boots over pants is kinda a in style right now so I say do what you want! Unless your the only one that will have them over or under.......or if you have like skinny jeans, and there is no way to get them to go over


----------

